# XX versus XY



## aristocat (4 Settembre 2011)

Lettera di Vasco Rossi a Marinella Venegoni

Gentile signora Venegoni,  mi sa proprio che lei abbia preso fischi  per fiaschi. Sarà forse perché non ha la minima idea di dove stia di  casa l’ironia. Oppure perché lei,  un uomo che la “pretenda” per  davvero,  non l’ha mai incontrato. Se così non fosse non si spiegherebbe  la sua acrimonia nei confronti della canzone Io ti accontento quando  all’udire un volutamente provocatorio “Io ti violento” si è presa la  briga di intingere la penna nel vetriolo dandomi del “cattivo maestro”.

 Per poi rincarare la dose e,  senza pensarci su troppo,  appiopparmi  l’etichetta di “maschilista”. A me,  che le donne le ho sempre amate,   fin troppo. Sa che cosa le dico?
 Che il mio sarà pure un “maschilismo estetico” ma lei,  cara  signorina malmostosa,  mi sembra sia rimasta intrappolata negli Anni  Settanta quando le sue colleghe femministe si affannavano a bruciare i  reggiseni per proclamare la loro totale uguaglianza a noi uomini.  Finendo invece per mortificare la loro femminilità. Beh,  da allora,   qualcosa è cambiato.
 Non se n’è accorta forse? La mia uscita,  “Io ti violento”,  sarà pur  stata una trovata infelice ma basta leggere il testo della canzone per  capire che si tratta di ironia pura,  la stessa che il rapper Black  Diamond esibisce quando canta “Sono l’unico uomo che riesce a  soddisfarti”.   Insomma,  in fondo è una canzone,  mica un saggio  apologetico sull’uomo che non deve chiedere mai! E poi,  diciamola  tutta: basta con queste “fighette di legno” che giocano a nascondino per  farsi desiderare.
 Basta con la tecnica della sottrazione amorosa usata come fosse una  strategia di marketing. Signore e signorine,  scendete dal vostro  piedistallo. E se proprio non ci riuscite,  vedremo che si può fare.
 Del resto,  io le donne sono abituato ad accontentarle…   
Vasco Rossi


Risposta di Marinella Venegoni:

 Come donna-corpo,  mi compiaccio per le capacità amatorie di Vasco.
 Come persona,  per la prossima ristampa del disco consiglio di  pubblicare in fondo al testo l’asterisco riparatore “Scherzo,   ragazzi”,  per spiegare quello che ora non c’è.
 Marinella Venegoni


----------

